# Picked this up the other day. Forestry truck



## Regalia626 (Mar 4, 2015)

1995 gmc with a 366. I didn't get any books with it. Anyone know what type of lift it has? Good/bad? I'm thinking it's a 55 foot? Any concerns I should have for safer purposes? It's been all greased everything starts and runs good it just looks beat up. 

Thanks!


----------



## mike515 (Mar 4, 2015)

That boom is an Asplundh LR 4 or 5 probably. I don't remember what each one looked like back then. Altec eventually got the rights to the design. As far as how to tell if it's safe....that's tough to say just looking at one pic or even a bunch of pics. I'd start with inspecting everything. Check all of the welds, bolts, hoses, components, etc. Check the fiberglass upper boom and the insert in the lower boom to make sure there are no cracks (and also fly the boom over-center so you can check the bottom of the fiberglass with the weight of the boom on it stressing it the opposite way) Then fly the boom from the pedestal and take it through it's entire range of motion. There should be no creaking, clicking, jumping or floating at any time. Everything should run smooth and quietly. 

Of course, none of this will mean the boom is 100% safe but it should help you see or hear any obvious issues. Congrats on your new boom.


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Can I still get parts for it? And I'm going to take some pics of the top of the boom. There is some marks that go across the top boom up and down the boom


----------



## mike515 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah...post some pics. Gray...kind of metallic looking marks on the upper boom are probably from rubbing on power lines. Pretty common on line clearance trucks. As far as parts....I'd say to call Altec with the serial number. They can either sell parts or locate the nearest dealer for you. They can also use the serial number to see if there have been any recalls on that model and if your particular unit has been updated (there is usually a database created for that kind of thing). You can probably get a manual from them too.


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot! Ill put some pics up in the next few days


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 9, 2015)

Is this a normal thing? That's the top of the upper boom. Looks like where it rubbed on wires


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 9, 2015)

I can't find the serial number on the bucket. Does the trucks serial number work?


----------



## mike515 (Mar 9, 2015)

Those marks aren't what I was talking about. The marks from wires can usually be cleaned off. I don't know what happened to that boom. I've seen similar marks before but nothing that extensive. If it looks like that fiberglass can retain any moisture you may want to sand it down and seal it.

Your serial number should be on the pedestal of the boom. There should a metal placard with the serial number, model, etc. It might be the one you can kind of see in your pic (just left of the upper boom in the pic) but usually it should be near your lower hydraulic controls. The serial number also will be engraved or stamped into the lower part of the pedestal.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

mike515 said:


> That boom is an Asplundh LR 4 or 5 probably. I don't remember what each one looked like back then. Altec eventually got the rights to the design. As far as how to tell if it's safe....that's tough to say just looking at one pic or even a bunch of pics. I'd start with inspecting everything. Check all of the welds, bolts, hoses, components, etc. Check the fiberglass upper boom and the insert in the lower boom to make sure there are no cracks (and also fly the boom over-center so you can check the bottom of the fiberglass with the weight of the boom on it stressing it the opposite way) Then fly the boom from the pedestal and take it through it's entire range of motion. There should be no creaking, clicking, jumping or floating at any time. Everything should run smooth and quietly.
> 
> Of course, none of this will mean the boom is 100% safe but it should help you see or hear any obvious issues. Congrats on your new boom.


Does that one use a rotation chain for the main turret?


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes. I just saw lr3 on it so that mystery is solved. Now I'm trying to find a serial number on it like mike informed me


----------



## mike515 (Mar 9, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Does that one use a rotation chain for the main turret?



It's been maybe 20 years since I've worked with an LR and I don't remember if those had a chain or not. I'm pretty sure the earlier models used a chain. I remember the biggest difference we talked about back then was the knuckle. They eliminated the old cable style and introduced what you can see in the OP. They look kind of like huge bicycle chain links and they were supposed to be maintenance-free. But if the LR 4s and 5s did eliminate the chain and go to a gear, I'd consider it an upgrade.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

mike515 said:


> It's been maybe 20 years since I've worked with an LR and I don't remember if those had a chain or not. I'm pretty sure the earlier models used a chain. I remember the biggest difference we talked about back then was the knuckle. They eliminated the old cable style and introduced what you can see in the OP. They look kind of like huge bicycle chain links and they were supposed to be maintenance-free. But if the LR 4s and 5s did eliminate the chain and go to a gear, I'd consider it an upgrade.


I had that rotation chain snap and put me into the lines! I hope it don't use that stupid design.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 9, 2015)

Regalia626 said:


> Yes. I just saw lr3 on it so that mystery is solved. Now I'm trying to find a serial number on it like mike informed me



I was close! 

I knew for sure that it wasn't an LR 1 or LR2 because of that knuckle. Wasn't sure exactly which model they made the switch on. I thought it was 4 but evidently not.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

mike515 said:


> I was close!
> 
> I knew for sure that it wasn't an LR 1 or LR2 because of that knuckle. Wasn't sure exactly which model they made the switch on. I thought it was 4 but evidently not.


You ever work on Aerial Lift of Conn?


----------



## mike515 (Mar 9, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I had that rotation chain snap and put me into the lines! I hope it don't use that stupid design.



Did you get hurt? I bet they said it was the foreman's fault for not inspecting it properly. I swear that was probably the only reason they even had the "G sheets".....just so they could blame you when something went wrong.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 9, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> You ever work on Aerial Lift of Conn?



I've used one but didn't really work on it. It didn't belong to me.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

mike515 said:


> Did you get hurt? I bet they said it was the foreman's fault for not inspecting it properly. I swear that was probably the only reason they even had the "G sheets".....just so they could blame you when something went wrong.


It was my truck my company. The wires stopped it and I came down on a rope. The stupid chain was a bad idea. Not hurt but rattled.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

mike515 said:


> I've used one but didn't really work on it. It didn't belong to me.


They work good it seems and are strong.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 9, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> It was my truck my company. The wires stopped it and I came down on a rope. The stupid chain was a bad idea. Not hurt but rattled.



Ah...I see. I guess the system is only as strong as the weakest link. I started out with that particular orange company years ago. The "G sheet" was the equipment inspection form that we had to fill out weekly. It may have been different in different parts of the country but where I was, those booms usually didn't get inspected every week. They wanted us moving and billing and to inspect a boom the way that sheet required us to would take a little time. So most guys just put "G" for everything (I don't remember how many things where on the list but it was a lot....maybe it was 88 things...that number just jumps out at me for some reason).

I remember one time that I marked down a bad tire and my general foreman sent it back to me with that circled and the words "Needs to say good" next to it. So maybe they should put a good tire on it then! But of course....we weren't supposed to call it a "G sheet". I think it was there to protect the company....not the employees.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

mike515 said:


> Ah...I see. I guess the system is only as strong as the weakest link. I started out with that particular orange company years ago. The "G sheet" was the equipment inspection form that we had to fill out weekly. It may have been different in different parts of the country but where I was, those booms usually didn't get inspected every week. They wanted us moving and billing and to inspect a boom the way that sheet required us to would take a little time. So most guys just put "G" for everything (I don't remember how many things where on the list but it was a lot....maybe it was 88 things...that number just jumps out at me for some reason).
> 
> I remember one time that I marked down a bad tire and my general foreman sent it back to me with that circled and the words "Needs to say good" next to it. So maybe they should put a good tire on it then! But of course....we weren't supposed to call it a "G sheet". I think it was there to protect the company....not the employees.


I remember after they got sued if you called them for tech support the were reluctant to answer any questions I had.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 9, 2015)

Wires stopped you?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 9, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> Wires stopped you?


Yes.440 shielded.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 9, 2015)

Regalia626 said:


> 1995 gmc with a 366. I didn't get any books with it. Anyone know what type of lift it has? Good/bad? I'm thinking it's a 55 foot? Any concerns I should have for safer purposes? It's been all greased everything starts and runs good it just looks beat up.
> 
> Thanks!



I would suggest finding someone near you who is certified to do annual inspections/repairs on booms and have them give it a good going over. They will complete a thorough inspection top to bottom and side to side and let you know if there is anything needing fixed or replaced before you fly that thing around. Annual inspections are mandatory on any ariel work device here. Its peace of mind and money well spent to me.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, please get it inspected. Some of you guys scare the hell out of me. Buying a boom when you don't even know the make and model and without an inspection???
Would you climb on a rope you bought from a flea market and looked like hell? I don't think so. So why would you trust your life to a boom that looks like hell that hasn't been inspected??


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 13, 2015)

That looks like an Altec LR4 to me.
Asplundh hasn't made booms since the old LR50's which are way obsolete. The LR3 is Altec's updated version of the LR50, cable boom. LR4 is next with a heavy link chain. Next the LR5's which are fairly week but
flop all the way over center and can stretch out horizontally.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 13, 2015)

Like a couple guys said: It has to go to a mechanic who is able to certify the boom and from there you start your own logbook.


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! Ill have to pay the 500 to altec locally for a inspection. Hopefully they say its useable, if not my military life insurance i pay into every month will possibly come into use..haha!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 13, 2015)

Regalia626 said:


> Thanks guys! Ill have to pay the 500 to altec locally for a inspection. Hopefully they say its useable, if not my military life insurance i pay into every month will possibly come into use..haha!


Watch them and make sure they do what is on the paper. Not just check it off .


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 14, 2015)

Try to find an independent inspection service. I have witnessed cases in the past when inspectors who also would be doing the repairs, condemned parts that did not need replacing.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll go one better how about they just push the dielectric test for 300-500 because its easy and ignore what you want fixed? I had this happen.


----------



## mike515 (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I'll go one better how about they just push the dielectric test for 300-500 because its easy and ignore what you want fixed? I had this happen.



This kind of stuff is why I mostly fix all of my own things. I don't play well with most mechanics, I guess. I finally have a couple of good ones that I trust now. But some of the mechanics in the past....geez.....if I bring something to a shop and evidently know more about the mechanics job than he does...and then he thinks he's going to BS me? I don't think so.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

mike515 said:


> This kind of stuff is why I mostly fix all of my own things. I don't play well with most mechanics, I guess. I finally have a couple of good ones that I trust now. But some of the mechanics in the past....geez.....if I bring something to a shop and evidently know more about the mechanics job than he does...and then he thinks he's going to BS me? I don't think so.


It seems to be what they do doesn't it?


----------



## mike515 (Mar 14, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> It seems to be what they do doesn't it?



Yup. And sometimes I'll put something in the shop if I don't have time to work on it and then they will call and ask me how to fix it. Sometimes it's almost comical. One time I had to have the lower cylinder on a boom rebuilt and the guy who was putting it back in called me and said it wouldn't go back it. So I go out there and he has the lower pin installed and can't figure out how to get the upper pin in. I was like "Dude....hook up the hydraulic lines and run the rod out until the holes line up...then put the pin in". He felt like an idiot but we both got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2015)

mike515 said:


> Yup. And sometimes I'll put something in the shop if I don't have time to work on it and then they will call and ask me how to fix it. Sometimes it's almost comical. One time I had to have the lower cylinder on a boom rebuilt and the guy who was putting it back in called me and said it wouldn't go back it. So I go out there and he has the lower pin installed and can't figure out how to get the upper pin in. I was like "Dude....hook up the hydraulic lines and run the rod out until the holes line up...then put the pin in". He felt like an idiot but we both got a chuckle out of it.


Sort of same thing happened to me I had to tell them what was wrong with it they came out like 3 times it was under warranty and kept guessing till I told him it was the sun valve not the cyl or the control valve.


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ill Probably be asking a lot of questions until i can find a manual on this thing.....so i guess the first question is where do i find that at? second question for the day what type of hydraulic oil should i use for the bucket? Preferably something i can get at a local store?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 15, 2015)

Regalia626 said:


> Ill Probably be asking a lot of questions until i can find a manual on this thing.....so i guess the first question is where do i find that at? second question for the day what type of hydraulic oil should i use for the bucket? Preferably something i can get at a local store?


Call Altec and ask about the oil you can get it a like Napa or somewhere.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 15, 2015)

Altec will have the manual for about $100. You'll need a dielectric hydro oil if you want it to pass its dielectric test. If you'r not using it around power lines then that is not important but still a good idea.
I have been told many things about hydro oils being dielectric or non-dielectric. There seems to be a lot of confusion in the matter but I'm sure someone on here has found a good all around hydro oil that works for them.


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 16, 2015)

Has anyone put aw32 in their trucks?


----------



## Oak Savanna (Mar 16, 2015)

Regalia626 said:


> Has anyone put aw32 in their trucks?



Yep. Thats what is in my Altec LRV55 right now. Thats what the guys said to use where I get the boom certified every year. We don't work near hydro but I get a dielectric test done each year with the boom inspection just to keep it up. My old bucket truck used Esso Univus HVI 13 oil which was red. I was told that univus is aircraft hydraulic oil designed for use in very cold to very warm environments. It all depends what the manufacturer suggests for that boom, the temperatures that you are working in and if you are working near power etc.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 21, 2015)

That's right, aviation hydro oil is non-conductive do to lightning strikes.


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 22, 2015)

That boom looks like it was bounced around the trees pretty hard to put those marks on it takes a lot of force, honestly I wouldn't fly it!


----------



## Regalia626 (Mar 22, 2015)

Luckily I'm in the guard and have excellent life insurance! Haha.


----------

